# Estate agents in limassol?



## Lea_ash (Sep 3, 2008)

hi im looking at moving to limassol in october after finding out thats where most jobs are.
Ill be staying in larnaca when i go over on the 26th and was wondering if anyone knows how i go about finding an estate agent in the limassol area so i can find somewhere to rent long term


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lea_ash said:


> hi im looking at moving to limassol in october after finding out thats where most jobs are.
> Ill be staying in larnaca when i go over on the 26th and was wondering if anyone knows how i go about finding an estate agent in the limassol area so i can find somewhere to rent long term


Try bestcyprusproperties.com
They are a Limassol based agent who has been in the business since 1945 and they have long term rental properties.

regards Veronica


----------

